# [Résolu][TIMEZONE] Mon horloge déraille

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une gentoo toute fraiche et j'ai un souci avec mon horloge. Avant de poster j'ai fureter sur le net et j'ai

suivi un thread qui traitait déjà de ça. J'ai ensuite laissé tourner tout le week end, et à mon retour aujourd'hui, je me rend compte

que mon horloge affiche 16:15 au lieu de 10:05

Un coup de ntpdate + hwclock la remet temporairement à l'heure.

Voilà ma conf :

```
ramscan etc # cat conf.d/clock 

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your hardware clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".

# Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then you should set it to

# "local" because Windows always sets the hardware clock to local time.

#CLOCK="UTC"

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time (software

# clock) during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

Le hwclock et le date sont quai identique pcq je viens de les resynchroniser.

```
ramscan etc # hwclock 

lun. 28 juin 2010 10:34:17 CEST  -0.672164 secondes
```

```
ramscan etc # date

lun. juin 28 10:34:31 CEST 2010
```

Auriez-vous une idée svp ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## Tony Clifton

As-tu le module CONFIG_RTC d'activer dans ton noyau ?

Pour le trouver :

Device Drivers  ---> Character devices  ---> <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support (legacy PC RTC driver)

et un p'tit conseil pour /etc/conf.d/clock :

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

1) as-tu 

```
 rc-status -a |grep hw

 hwclock                                                           [  started  ]
```

?

"chez moi" ce service est au niveau boot

2) je ne sais pas d'après quelle doc tu as monté ta babasse .

"chez moi" en gentoo ~ la conf de horloge système se trouve là :

```
/etc/conf.d/hwclock
```

ya peut-être à gratouiller vers là

A+:jlp

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> "chez moi" en gentoo ~ la conf de horloge système se trouve là :
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/hwclock
> ```
> ...

 

C'est à cause de baselayout 2  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

Merci pour vos réponses. Il semble que mon PC soit à l'heure et ne se décalle plus.

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, mais bon ... J'ai ajouter le CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

Merci. je clos le topic  :Wink: 

----------

